# Photoshop CS3 - Help Removing Automotive Vehicle Rig in Photos



## *Knowledge* (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello fellow TPF members. I have a request from anybody that can lend assistance. I'm getting an automotive rig and would like to know if there is a tutorial or 'How To' on removing the rig from the actual photos. 

Pictures of the results are everywhere on the net but finding some info on how to achieve the results are nowhere to be found. Anyone?


----------



## reg (Oct 5, 2008)

??

Well, I'm guessing that the camera goes on the "rig", so it wouldn't be in the photo anyway?


----------



## *Knowledge* (Oct 5, 2008)

reg said:


> ??
> 
> Well, I'm guessing that the camera goes on the "rig", so it wouldn't be in the photo anyway?



Maybe I've mislead you with the pic I put into the first post. The camera will, of course, be on the rig; however, to capture the entire car in the image, it will show the actual rig. Similar to the pics you can view on automotiverigs.com


----------



## reg (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh....

I have no info on how to do that.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Oct 5, 2008)

That is an easy clone job.


----------

